# High School Sports



## smyth (Mar 8, 2007)

Just thought I'd post some images I took for my High School's yearbook.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## mortallis288 (Mar 8, 2007)

i shot a soccer game in black and white film tonight. it was hard


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 8, 2007)

most of them look like they need levels tweaked a little in PS, good job on showing the action


----------



## smyth (Mar 8, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> most of them look like they need levels tweaked a little in PS, good job on showing the action



yeh, they need to be touched up some, these are straight from the camera.


----------



## DeepSpring (Mar 8, 2007)

AN ENTIRE ICE RINK?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? WE DON"T EVEN HAVE LIGHTS ON OUR FOOTBALL FIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!


nice pics tho lol


----------



## smyth (Mar 8, 2007)

DeepSpring said:


> AN ENTIRE ICE RINK?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? WE DON"T EVEN HAVE LIGHTS ON OUR FOOTBALL FIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> nice pics tho lol



If you're saying the rink belongs to the school... it does'nt lol. The city owns it. They own the football field too, that we share with all the other high schools. Thanks for the feedback.

I wish i had some pics of football that I took, but most of them turned out really crummy. They were all night games, and the only  lenses we had are the kit lens (18-55mm) and a 70-300mm f4-5.6. Thank god we got the 50mm f1.8.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Mar 9, 2007)

> They were all night games, and the only lenses we had are the kit lens (18-55mm) and a 70-300mm f4-5.6. Thank god we got the 50mm f1.8.



I applaud you if you got any football photos with those lenses.  I was fortunate enough to get to shoot this season with a 300mm f2.8 and it was still difficult.


----------



## smyth (Mar 22, 2007)

bump.


----------



## digital flower (Mar 27, 2007)

3, 4 , 5 for me. I agree with the other poster a little richer color on the first couple of hockey shots would be better. Well done with the equipment that you had.


----------



## smyth (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, the colors seem muddled... I tweaked one a bit to see what I could get from it:


----------



## smyth (Mar 29, 2007)

RMThompson said:


> Yes, the colors seem muddled... I tweaked one a bit to see what I could get from it:


 
hmm yeh, the blue jersey is a bit over saturated though. Give me a few minutes and i'll post the edited ones- i edited them a few days after i originally posted this topic, and have kind of procrastinated... plus i have a few more i have to grab from school.


----------



## smyth (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## snownow (Mar 30, 2007)

Over all very well done! Great job on #3 rink light is always so bad and good job with the panning.


----------



## smyth (Apr 28, 2007)

hate to do this but, bump!


----------



## Ranger (May 2, 2007)

I like them alot. What camera did you shoot them with?

I applied for yearbook and all that, I have had one interview and he said I am "In good shape" that I am the only Freshman that applied and he is going to need people who can shoot sports photography. 
Anyways, I only have a 50mm lens for my camera right now, and was wondering if buying a 70-300 would be good enough? He supplies us with D70s but I figure I might aswell use my own camera so I only have to take a CF card back and forht.


----------



## smyth (May 2, 2007)

All the pics were shot with a D50. 

All the basketball pics were shot with the 50mm f1.8. It is such a sharp lens, love it. 

The hockey pics were a combination of 70-300mm f4-5.6 and the 50mm f1.8.

The 70-300mm is very useful for football, soccer, baseball, etc. as long as it's in daylight. Unless you buy the f2.8 version, it will suck out loud for night games.


----------

